# Hold n Bark video of my pup



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Furry devil does light up on command. This is his 3rd or 4th session in the blind, he is beginning to settle a bit. What do y'all think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prbtjcOlrX8


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Furry devil does light up on command. This is his 3rd or 4th session in the blind, he is beginning to settle a bit. What do y'all think?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prbtjcOlrX8



Nice dog, very intense BUT it's hard to get a dog to settle if your 2nd handler is "checking" the dog that hard. Opposition reflex:
you check him back he goes forward that more intensely. I'd use that section of fence you have sitting on the side of the blind and block him for his bite until he shows you the behavior
you want.
I'd also start a little closer.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

And along with that fence, maybe let him drag in and keep a little tension on the line until he settles into position then a loose line.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Furry devil does light up on command. This is his 3rd or 4th session in the blind, he is beginning to settle a bit. What do y'all think?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prbtjcOlrX8


I think he's a nice young dog Faisal.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Furry devil does light up on command. This is his 3rd or 4th session in the blind, he is beginning to settle a bit. What do y'all think?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prbtjcOlrX8


Just curious why you are setting the dog up on the bark and hold as far back as you are?

I like the intensity from the dog.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

i was going to say the same thing, why are you checking him when he is not dirty?
seems like you are teaching him to set up far away


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

We did use the gate initially when we moved him to the blind from the bushes. First 3 send in's on the clip are from Sat, he was relatively calmer that day and got checked just once on the first one, #2 and #3 he remained clean on his own. Sunday, last 3 on the clip he was a bit loaded (made some OB on the field during approach and not let him get crazy at helper) so he got checked more. He does get dirty in that mode so I guess we went overboard! Great input, thanks.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Furry devil does light up on command. This is his 3rd or 4th session in the blind, he is beginning to settle a bit. What do y'all think?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prbtjcOlrX8


I like it! Everything looks good. It's really nice to see a team of working together so smoothly. The checks on the line are well timed. The helper is doing a good job keeping the dog stimulated and balancing the conflict of the checks without doing too much. I think it's going to turn out great 

How old is the dog?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

VERY nice Faisal  At least you aren't having to use the gate to keep him IN the blind :wink: Seen it done :roll:

@ Chris, I think less than 1 year old?!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks. The dog is 19 months old (big pup).


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

very nice...
sent PM about tracking book you loaned me..
I am resuming training shortly and will implement alot of it....Thanks..


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Just curious why you are setting the dog up on the bark and hold as far back as you are?
> 
> I like the intensity from the dog.


More excellent work!!! I will be watching for you at the nationals one day.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> More excellent work!!! I will be watching for you at the nationals one day.


Thanks, but what we know of the dog he will make a very nice "club" level SchH3 dog. He does not have the temperament required to perform well at Nationals or higher level. We do have a couple of dogs his age (slightly younger) training with him that have the temperament for high level competition. He gets loaded higher and higher at each bite and here is where things start to fall apart.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Thanks, but what we know of the dog he will make a very nice "club" level SchH3 dog. He does not have the temperament required to perform well at Nationals or higher level. We do have a couple of dogs his age (slightly younger) training with him that have the temperament for high level competition. He gets loaded higher and higher at each bite and here is where things start to fall apart.


I dunno teach at lower level of excitement and lay down the rules then release the devil once he knows the rules.
You don't have to shoot for the podium I view the nationals as the bigger stage to show your dog. I love watching crazy dogs hanging in on the brink of control. Dogs like yours need to remain in the jean pool and if no one sees them they fade away. He looks like he got good nerve?
I just see a moment of video not your dog you know what you got by far better than me.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Just curious why you are setting the dog up on the bark and hold as far back as you are?
> 
> I like the intensity from the dog.


I can say why we train this way 2 reasons distance on a young dog learning makes it easier for barking, to close they can "choke up" sort of like line work with a pup but this depends on the dog of course.
Second difficult to bump or be dirty that far back, in time the dog will guard close and remain clean if done rite at this point it looks to me like there doing it rite and know what there doing which is "good training".


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I can say why we train this way 2 reasons distance on a young dog learning makes it easier for barking, to close they can "choke up" sort of like line work with a pup but this depends on the dog of course.
> Second difficult to bump or be dirty that far back, in time the dog will guard close and remain clean if done rite at this point it looks to me like there doing it rite and know what there doing which is "good training".


Thanks Mike!

I read an earlier post where he said that he has issue with the dog getting a little dirty so I understand with your explanation why. 

Just curious when the dog gets it, how will you guys close the gap between the dog and helper a little?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> I read an earlier post where he said that he has issue with the dog getting a little dirty so I understand with your explanation why.
> 
> Just curious when the dog gets it, how will you guys close the gap between the dog and helper a little?


Dog will gravitate back to the helper line corrections when he bumps or bites reward strong clean guarding once dog understands his job start pulling dog out wile hes guarding strong tease send back in reward strong guarding. Depending may use some electric with line work and ween off the line then electric if needed
all depends on he dog, what I described is a bit over simplified but a basic recipe.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dog will gravitate back to the helper line corrections when he bumps or bites reward strong clean guarding once dog understands his job start pulling dog out wile hes guarding strong tease send back in reward strong guarding. Depending may use some electric with line work and ween off the line then electric if needed
> all depends on he dog, what I described is a bit over simplified but a basic recipe.


Thanks Mike! Sound methodology good stuff.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> very nice...
> sent PM about tracking book you loaned me..
> I am resuming training shortly and will implement alot of it....Thanks..


Hi Joby,

Where have you been? Does that mean Luna isn't preggers?! 8-[


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I dunno teach at lower level of excitement and lay down the rules then release the devil once he knows the rules.
> You don't have to shoot for the podium I view the nationals as the bigger stage to show your dog. I love watching crazy dogs hanging in on the brink of control. Dogs like yours need to remain in the jean pool and if no one sees them they fade away. He looks like he got good nerve?
> I just see a moment of video not your dog you know what you got by far better than me.


Training wise that is the approach we are taking at this time as he is hair trigger on defense, lack of powerful aggression will never be his problem but needs to be managed carefully (helper has to stay neutral with him for now as he is bringing it on his own, you never know a miracle could happen :| I am very happy with him.

Perfect explanation regarding the set up distance, I believe that is how it was explained to me.

Hey Joby, glad you enjoyed the book.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

After rewatching the video he dose sound a bit sharp but settles I now see more of what sort of dog he might be


----------

